# Hunting in Alberta



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey everyone....well I made the move from Minnesota to Alberta....and now I need some info on where to hunt......I live in Leduc which is minutes from Edmonton...if there is anyone on the forum from Alberta that could give me some info or direct me to a website that would be awesome...I've already checked out the Alberta provincial hunting regs website but I am looking more for something like MN had that showed you the WMA areas and where you could hunt..I have both a compound and crossbow ....and am excited ...this season will be my first season hunting with either .....so again if there is anyone on these forums from alberta that could give me some tips as to where good hunting is in my area that would be most appreciated....Thanks a bunch


----------

